# Cheaper Rig?



## Scott1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Can someone make me a gaming rig for

$500

$700

$800

everything must be included.


im noticing that $1000 is ganna hurt me.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 9, 2008)

its done 600 bucks where you want it sent to? 
ill sell you my spare


----------



## Steevo (Apr 10, 2008)

$700 and you can have mine with a HD3850.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 10, 2008)

Steevo said:


> $700 and you can have mine with a HD3850.



mines better just a 7900 gt but quality


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 10, 2008)

Here you go:


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2008)

hope this is OK....

Case: for midi tower ....THERMALTAKE VG1000BNS WING RS 100 BLACK WINDOW  50$
mobo: GIGABYTE GA-P35-S3G  120$
cpu:INTEL CORE 2 DUO E8200 2.66 GHZ LGA775 - 1333 FSB - BOX   210$
mem: GEIL GX22GB6400UDC DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHZ CL4 2GB (2X1GB) ULTRA DUAL CHANNEL KIT  70$
gfx:ASUS EN9600GT/HTDI 512MB PCI-E RETAIL  210$
hdd:SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB SATA2  100$
dvdrw: any one 30$
psu: ENERMAX LIBERTY 500W  100$
total: 890$
or

Case: for midi tower ....THERMALTAKE VG1000BNS WING RS 100 BLACK WINDOW  50$
mobo: GIGABYTE GA-P35-S3G  120$
cpu:INTEL CORE 2 DUO E4500 2.20 GHZ LGA775 - 800 FSB - BOX  150$
mem: GEIL GX22GB6400UDC DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHZ CL4 2GB (2X1GB) ULTRA DUAL CHANNEL KIT  70$
gfx:GAINWARD 9184 BLISS 8600GT 512MB PCI-E RETAIL  120$
hdd:SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB SATA2  100$
dvdrw: any one 30$
psu: THERMALTAKE W0136 TR2 RX 500W CABLE MANAGEMENT  80$
total:720$


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 10, 2008)

This is all priced on newegg.com


Sony NEC Optiarc 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model AD-7190S - OEM 
Item #: N82E16827118002 
$26.99  

  RAIDMAX XFORCE ATX-728WB Black Aluminum Front Panel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
$79.99  

  Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822148262 
$64.99  

  PNY VCG96512GXPB GeForce 9600GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814133216 
  $148.99  

  COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power RP-650-PCAR ATX from factor 12V V2.01 650W Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817171014 
$69.99  

  G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820231122 
 $79.99  

  DFI BloodIron P35-T2RL LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813136038 
$129.99  

  Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 Wolfdale 2.66GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model EU80570PJ0676M - OEM 
Item #: N82E16819115047 
$179.99  

  ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835118019  
$53.99 

Subtotal: $834.91


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2008)

when i get a chance ill make you a nice one  bet i can put one together for sub $500


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 10, 2008)

will the dual cores be good in 4 years?

and its OK to build an AMD as long as its quad core.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2008)

phenom 9850BE $235.99->does 3.2ghz on air
ECS A780GM-A AM2+ $69.99->good oc'r overclocker has one
PQi turbo 3-3-3-8 PC6400 $70.99
SAPPHIRE 100226L Radeon HD 3850 512MB $129.99
RAIDMAX xB $23.99
ePOWER ZU-550W $56.99
SAMSUNG SpinPoint T Series 320GB $69.99

total of 657.93


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 10, 2008)

i would definatly get a diffenrent hdd, i prefer the 7200.10 especialy the 3.AAC drive its fast  and cheap. 250gb [cuz its 1 platter]

btw, i recently ordered one off newegg and it ended up being a revision 3.AAC


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2008)

i have a 320gb seagate 7200.10 3.AAC its not that much better than the samsung certainly not enough to pay more for it


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 11, 2008)

the cheapest computer i could find you is $11.24 ex delivery on sale,

the processing power is great!

here http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...I?skuId=3913947&type=product&id=1051826276149


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> the cheapest computer i could find you is $11.24 ex delivery on sale,
> 
> the processing power is great!
> 
> here http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...I?skuId=3913947&type=product&id=1051826276149




lol i dont think that can play crysis


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 11, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> lol i dont think that can play crysis



No way man - I'm sure it can. That thing has raw incalculable power......


----------



## strick94u (Apr 11, 2008)

No assembly required with mine  
its a bargin I tell ya


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 11, 2008)

too good to be true?

http://www.etccomputer.ca/eShop/default.asp?systemid=107&showcase=1


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 11, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> too good to be true?
> 
> http://www.etccomputer.ca/eShop/default.asp?systemid=107&showcase=1



That seems to be one hell of a deal, the video card alone sells for $389.99 on the Egg. The processor goes for around $250 retail.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 11, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> too good to be true?
> 
> http://www.etccomputer.ca/eShop/default.asp?systemid=107&showcase=1



That case has a great shiney glossy black finnish.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 11, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> too good to be true?
> 
> http://www.etccomputer.ca/eShop/default.asp?systemid=107&showcase=1



damn great deal wonder how much to ship taxes to cross boarder ect ect ect


----------



## Megasty (Apr 11, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> too good to be true?
> 
> http://www.etccomputer.ca/eShop/default.asp?systemid=107&showcase=1



It just don't add up. The card, cpu, ram, & hd eats up that price w/o including the other stuff. It would be one hell of a deal though.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 11, 2008)

You'll be suprised what deals companys can offer when they buy in bulk its normally cheaper for them.
Even at the stated price they are probably still profiting.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 11, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> You'll be suprised what deals companys can offer when they buy in bulk its normally cheaper for them.
> Even at the stated price they are probably still profiting.



their profit margin (depending on the quantities they order) can reach 50% on a ready made pc .... and up to 65% on some individual components... these are nationwide store figures....


----------



## cdawall (Apr 11, 2008)

thats a hell of a deal


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 12, 2008)

who can make me a computer for under $960 with shipping to 60050


must include 8800GT and Q6600


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 12, 2008)

This is all priced on newegg.com


Sony NEC Optiarc 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model AD-7190S - OEM 
Item #: N82E16827118002 
$26.99 

RAIDMAX XFORCE ATX-728WB Black Aluminum Front Panel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
$79.99 

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822148262 
$64.99 

EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
$194.99

COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power RP-650-PCAR ATX from factor 12V V2.01 650W Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817171014 
$69.99 

G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820231122 
$79.99 

DFI BloodIron P35-T2RL LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813136038 
$129.99 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor - OEM 
$234.99

ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835118019 
$53.99 

Subtotal: $953.91 without shipping

If this is too much, you can save alittle by getting a cheaper case.


----------

